# CJC 1295/DAC & GHRP 6 DOSAGES



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Sorry for the dumb sounding question, but I have some CJC1295 with DAC in 2mg vials and GHRP6 in 5mg.

Am i right in thinking that i dilute with 1ml of bac water in each and administer 0.5ml of each twice a week ?

Any help would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mix both with 2 ml of water, take 10iu on slin pin cjc which is 100mcg and take 5iu ghrp6 which is 125mcg and use every 4 hours. Both can be mixed in same pin. this is what i do anyway


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If it's real DAC then 1 or twice aweek is sufficient.

Better off using without DAC 3x a day with the GHRP though


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheers fella - much appreciated



gym rat said:


> mix both with 2 ml of water, take 10iu on slin pin cjc which is 100mcg and take 5iu ghrp6 which is 125mcg and use every 4 hours. Both can be mixed in same pin. this is what i do anyway


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

cheers mate



gym rat said:


> mix both with 2 ml of water, take 10iu on slin pin cjc which is 100mcg and take 5iu ghrp6 which is 125mcg and use every 4 hours. Both can be mixed in same pin. this is what i do anyway


----------

